# Sticky  [GUIDE] root * odin * clean * metamorph * swype * tricks * ninja apps * everything



## s15274n

Below are several of the guides I have written. I am in the process of making these more appropriate for RootzWiki (fixing links, the order, pics/videos inserted, etc). I'll admit it's not in the best order - but for now the Root guide is at the top.. MUCH more follows below though specefic (and not) to the Vibrant/Android. Please be patient while I make this satisfactory and leave me feedback so I can improve it. Thanks!

*BASIC LIST OF STEPS NEEDED TO ROOT*

*** Details of every step follow below, this is only the synopsis to show the simplicity. It is written as if you are not rooted, or have rooted and want to go back to stock ***



> 1 - Return to stock JFD (2.1). This is what the Vibrant shipped with. You do this using ODIN.
> 
> This is a program for your PC that allows you to flash the stock firmware. Those on a Mac (it's cross-platform too) need Heimdall which I do not use/support.
> 
> CLINK HERE FOR A LINK TO A GUIDE I MADE TO GO BACK TO JFD USING ODIN
> 
> I would suggest this if you are on stock 2.2 or if you are on one ROM and wanting to try another.
> 
> 2 - Root
> 
> I only suggest the update.zip I included below in the guide - there are other methods. I do not use them.
> 
> 3 - IF ALREADY ROOTED, Install Titanium Backup (Backup all apps+data and some system apps, ie Bookmarks, WiFi Hotspots, etc but none that are red)
> 
> 4 - Backup your launcher (home) settings (ADW EX or LauncherPro, etc)
> 
> 5 - *OPTIONAL* - Install Rom Manager (download from the Market). *The update.zip in my guide makes this NOT necessary*.
> 
> 6 - *OPTIONAL* - (read Step 5) Flash Clockwork Recovery (aka CWR) (by using Rom Manager)
> 
> 7 - Reboot into Clockwork Recovery and make a backup (Bootup holding both volume buttons until you see "Vibrant" then release).
> 
> 8 - Download and flash a custom ROM (using CWR - clockwork recovery)
> 
> 9 - Customize your ROM if you want (Flash/Metamorph Boot Animations, Themes, Kernels, etc)



Expanded...

*STEP ONE - RETURN TO STOCK JFD - USING ODIN*

Again, this is NOT always needed, but it IS the best way, in MY opinion.

Please see STEPS TWO THROUGH FOUR - A GUIDE TO GO BACK TO JFD.

IT HAS ALL OF THE FILES NEEDED TO RETURN TO JFD!! 

I encourage you to use HashTab to verify the MD5 (verify it is a good download). These are large files - if it is NOT a good download you could really cause some issues. It takes 10 seconds - do it.

Once you are done, you can come back and proceed to ROOT.

*GREAT, I AM ON JFD NOW - HOW DO I ROOT?*

You are likely still connected to your PC and booted up to the T-Mobile jingle. Great, drop the notification bar down and mount your phone...

*HERE ARE THE STEPS TO FOLLOW.... 
BUT FIRST... WHAT UPDATE.ZIP FILE DO YOU NEED?
*

*There are two options here. Choose before you start.*

*A -* an update.zip (633KB) that roots your phone only. You can then install Rom Manager from the Market to flash CWR (Clockwork Recovery) and install custom ROMs. There have been issues with CWR not flashing properly recently (June 2011), hence Option B.

*B -* use the other update.zip (1.7MB) and this will flash CWR for you - allowing you to immediately flash a custom ROM.. I do this because it's faster.

So, A or B?

1.

*A: *Download this update.zip file to root your phone. You plan to install Rom Manager to flash CWR and a new ROM later.

*B:* Download this update.zip file to flash CWR... you will need to flash a custom ROM for Root. I prefer this method.

Also, download the ROM you plan to flash (assuming you are not sticking on JFD - why would you).

LINK TO THE DEV SECTION

2. Copy the update.zip (and the ROM) to the INTERNAL SD (not the external SD Card). *sdcard/ *

3. Unplug the USB (assuming you are still connected after using ODIN)...

Hold down volume up + volume down + Power for about 9 seconds.

If you prefer, you can power off your phone, then hold in all 3 buttons to boot into recovery, I don't see the point in waiting for the phone to power off.

This will get you to a recovery menu (blue/purple text) after some yellow text.

4. In this (the stock recovery menu) select 'Reinstall Packages'

Use volume to navigate + power to select.

5. It will cycle a bit, you will see that yellow text again, then it will return to the stock recovery. *Select Reinstall packages again*.

You are now in CWR (clockwork recovery).

You can either reboot, flash your new ROM or make a backup now... *I COVER HOW TO FLASH ROMS LATER - JUST KEEP READIN BELOW*

Yeah, it is that easy!!

*OKAY, I HAVE ROOT - NOW WHAT? BACKUP!!! *

** Below are a list of several things I suggest backing up **

*Titanium Backup - APPS*

Download Titanium Backup from the Market and Open it. The Paid version is worth it's weight in gold... it does everything automagically. Buy it if you plan to flash a lot or have a lot of apps.

Click Menu > Batch
Click on "Run" by backup all user apps
Click on Run the batch operation 
All your apps are now backed up.

Please note that if you backup/restore System Apps, you are asking for problems. I do not ever mess with system apps and do not encourage it - unless you plan to stay on the same build. If you do, be smart about it.

*Clockwork Recovery / Nandroid Backup!*

Reboot into CWR (both volume buttons held in) while booting until you see "Vibrant'

Once there, go to Backup and run that. Should take about 5 minutes, maybe more.

If all hell breaks loose, this is a snapshot of your phone at that point... it's important to do this before flashing a new ROM!

*Backup your Alternate Launcher (if you use one)*

If you use a home replacement like ADW or LauncherPro, you can backup your home screen settings/icons (widgets cannot be restored however).

Launcher Pro: Click Menu > Preferences... scroll down to the bottom and click on backup. 
ADW EX: Menu > ADW SETTINGS > BACKUP.

Once you flash your ROM, you can now RESTORE your settings.

*Rooted... Got a Backup... let the fun begin!!*

*WHAT ROM SHOULD I FLASH?!?!?!*

This question is asked a LOT. The most often answer? Read the development section and pick the one that seems to fit you... if that does not work, backup your apps and try another. This is a very liquid process. Things change, phones are different, people tastes are different. Try and try again.

I will point out that if you have backed up your apps, moving from rom to rom is NOT a hard process. You can ODIN to JFD and have a new ROM booting in 10 minutes. Easy.

*OKAY, HOW DO I FLASH A ROM?*

* I typically root/flash immediately after using ODIN. This is assuming you did not.



> 1 - Download the ROM to your PC. ROMs are typically 140-190+MB's. So yeah, it's a big file.
> 
> 2 - Check the MD5 if so inclined (Using Hastab - linked above).
> 
> 3 - Mount phone to PC
> 
> 4 - Drag ROM to root of internal memory (the large SD card where folders like the DCIM folder appears).
> 
> Should appear as: sdcard/TheRomName.zip
> 
> You *DO NOT *need to rename the ROM
> 
> 5 - Unmount and reboot into clockwork recovery (using Rom Manager, or by pressing in both volume buttons and power&#8230; holding&#8230; and releasing power once the Vibrant logo is up).
> 
> 6 - OPTIONAL (in CWR): Do a Factory Wipe, Wipe Data, & Wipe Dalvik Cache (advanced menu)
> 
> 7 - Go to "install zip from sd card", select zip from sd... choose your ROM and flash it (volume keys move up/down, power selects)
> 
> 8 - OPTIONAL (I do not do this): After flashing, choose to wipe data and dalvik cache
> 
> Do *NOT *factory wipe again
> 
> 9 - Reboot phone
> 
> 10 - Your new ROM is going to boot. Initial boot will take a LONG time (10 minutes maybe).
> 
> You may hear a lady's voice (Linda) converting your file system - this is normal if your ROM has the Voodoo lagfix. No worries.
> 
> Do not touch the phone for 5-10 minutes after it has booted... *Seriously, Do Nothing!*. . This helps clear any possible bugs. Once you've waited, reboot phone by holding in power for about 9 seconds (rough guess)... And then....


*RESTORE!!*

After the phone boots and you waited, go to Market, Sign-in, Approve terms, Re-install Titanium Backup. I strongly suggest the Paid version (MUCH better)

Restore all Missing Apps+Data.

Again, I really do little with System apps.. too many issues, but the green ones may be fine to restore.

Restore anything else you have. (ie launcher)

Reboot again.

I dont use Facebook, but I've been told you need to remove it and add it sometimes?

*WHAT ABOUT IF THERE IS AN UPDATE TO THE ROM?*

Let's assume you flashed Axura 2.2.6 and then a week later 2.2.7 is released... well, how do you update?

Easy, just download it, place it on your internal memory, backup using titanium backup, reboot to recovery, make a nandroid backup, flash the new rom and reboot.

Now... if you are going to try a new rom (not an update to your existing ROM), you *may* want to go back to stock first, then flash the custom rom.

Why go back to stock? Some say that if you are on one rom and go to another rom there may be ghosts left behind from the previous rom. Using ODIN to get back to stock and then flashing a ROM ensures this is not going to happen.

*RECONDITION YOUR BATTERY *

AFTER FLASHING A ROM IF BAD BATTERY IS NOTED

Use phone til it dies on it's own, completely dead.
Charge phone completely, plus 30 minutes longer.
Unplug phone from charger
Reconnect, you'll notice it's not full, charge till it is again.
This is bump charging and NOT something you want to do often, a few times is okay, in my opinion. You could skip the bump charge if you like.
Phone remains plugged in.
Boot into recovery (volumes + power)
Advanced > wipe battery stats, reboot.
Use phone til it's literally about to shut off (or does)
Charge till full +
Use phone like normal

Everyone has a method, that's how I feel it works best.

*WORSE CASE SCENARIO - YOU BRICK YOUR PHONE - WHAT TO DO?*

Almost always a phone is not actually bricked. If you can get into download mode or see ANYTHING you can ODIN back to stock and your phone is good to go.

If you are NOT able to get into download mode, please read the thread below to make a Jig!

*TRY A NEW KERNEL/MODEM*
New modems can increase signal and data speeds. Here is an incredible list of each thanks to XDA user scrizz.

Please pay notice to the version of android you are running (2.1, 2.2, etc.) CLICK HERE FOR A FULL LIST OF VIBRANT MODEMS

Kernels can overclock your processor, undervolt for battery, or remain stock but optimize things so the phone is snappier. These are always changing and there are always new builds coming out, so PLEASE review and make sure what you installing. These should install just like a rom... download, move to internal memory (sdcard/ ) and flash in clockwork recovery like you would a rom (install zip from sd).

*NEED THE STOCK APPS BACK?*

1 - Use the app BLOATER by Roman, it is found here!

THIS IS FOR THE MINORITY OF PEOPLE WHO CAN NOT GET INTO DOWNLOAD MODE OR STOCK RECOVERY. This used to be much more detailed, but is no longer an issue. Links saved here, just in case.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=9663212&postcount=53
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=804305


----------



## s15274n

For a *much more detailed explanation*, please see Stericson's thread *found here*.

*WHAT IS METAMORPH?*

Short Answer: An easy way to theme/change an already existing apk or jar file. Anything from changing the entire look, down to just changing the color of your clock can be done. Metamorph is merely a tool to do what the zip file you download tells it to do.

If you want a longer answer, click on the link to Stericson's thread referenced above.

*THINGS TO DO BEFORE PROCEEDING*
Be certain to make a nandroid backup before applying a metamorph. It's the easiest way to revert, or in case of an error.

*HOW DO I USE METAMORPH?*

*-1-*
First, find the metamorph file you want. These are likely going to be in the Vibrant Theme Section.

Some ROMs will include metamorph files already (ie Trigger has a Trigger Addon Folder located in sdcard/Trigger Addons).

*-2- *
Download the file if it was not included in the rom. You can create a metamorph folder, you can leave them on your sdcard... really not that important, so long you can recall where they are located. I would encourage creating a folder.

Example. Open a file manager, go to sdcard/, create a folder, rename it Metamorph.

Move any metamorph files to this location. Doesn't need to be done this way, just my method.

*-3- *
Go to Menu > Settings > Applications > Development > make sure USB Debugging is checked.

*-4-*
Download Metamorph from the market.









*-5- *
Open Metamorph. It will do a system check to make sure there are no issues. If an issue is identified, address it. If it closes, just open the app again. Metamorph is odd and sometimes you may need to try multiple times (especially true when trying to apply a metamorph). Likely you will get a prompt that the app needs root permissions. Give it access, and I would check the "remember" option.









*-6-*
Once it has loaded, press "Unzip/Extract New Theme"









*-7-*
I typically will then press the Blue Back Arrow (bottom right). Navigate to the folder where your Metamorph files are located. If using Trigger: sdcard/Trigger Addons. Click on the metamorph zip that you would like to use.









*-8-*
Once you click on the zip, metamorph will unzip it. There likely is a pop message deatiling the zip you have extracted.

*-9-*
At the next screen you can see the details again. In the bottom right there will be an "Apply All" button. This will typically be the option you want. Select it.









*-10-*
Depending on what the zip is modifying, you may have a pop like the one below. Continue if you like.









*-11-*
After you click to apply the metamorph, you will see the below screen. This process can take around 1-3 minutes depending on the # of files. If you have waited 5+ minutes, just press the back arrow and try again. Metamorph is a little odd and you may need to apply these more than once to take.









*-12-*
Once done you MAY need to reboot for the metamorph to take. Some times it will reboot on it's on... sometimes it will not. If you flashed the metamorph with no issues and it did not take, reboot.. problem solved? If not, use metamorph again.

Enjoy!


----------



## s15274n

*A guide probably is a strong word for something this simple.*

*I did this because: *
- I hate the way the stock gallery functions 
- Watchdog constantly shows it using 44-52% of my resources.

*My solution:* 
Replace Gallery3D with QuickPic in the Market 
(no wonky permissions and the UI is much better in my opinion).

*How to do it:*
- So easy. 
- Download QuickPic (LINK TO MARKET)
- Install, Open, like it? Continue.
- Go to your file manager (I like Root Explorer)
- go to system/apps
- Long press on Gallery3D
- Rename it
- Change the .apk to .bak
- Have shortcuts to the gallery? If so, replace them with Quickpic. I have a custom icon I prefer so I changed that too.
- Reboot.

*What have I noticed?*
- A better looking, and easier navigated Gallery.
- No Watchdog alerts for excessive CPU usage
- No loss in functionality (the opposite actually)
- Easily hide or exclude photos or folders in the gallery

*I encourage you to try it.*


----------



## s15274n

*First,* register if you haven't. *A LINK TO THE SWYPE BETA*. It is open now. Why wouldn't you register??

*Second,* completely remove your current version. Uninstall/delete it (make a backup or rename .apk to .bak). I used Root Explorer, go to main root folder, press the search button on your phone, type "swype"and delete all files, reboot your phone.

Download the swype beta installer. I go to the site from my phone. Open it, follow prompts, select swype as input method. I only download the English/Spanish version. No need for a bigger file, right?

I suggest turning auto correct off in the settings.

Here is a really good guide for backing up / restoring your Swype Dictionary (root users).

Also, tell @swype their new "feature" of moving to the end if a tapped word is annoying. It used to show the cursor where you tapped. I've notified them already. They said it would be addressed and higher ups notified.

All in all, it is SO MUCH BETTER! No more annoying pop-up window! Really feels a lot better.

Here is a picture. Notice how the words are displayed now, not a pop-up:











> Swype v3.0 BETA released!
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> Swype v3 introduces two major new features: Tap Correction and Horizontal Word Choice List
> Our Tap Correction engine utilizes many of the concepts that make swyping so accurate. Seamlessly go from typing to swyping and back without missing a beat!
> The Horizontal Word Choice List replaces our popup word choice window, giving users an experience more in-line with evolving Android standards. It also makes dictionary control and word selection faster and easier.
> Swype v3 is available for devices with HVGA, WVGA, FWVGA, QVGA, WQVGA, WSVGA, qHD screen sizes
> Introducing a special Honeycomb-only WXGA version for Android tablets, with features like "moveable keyboard" that you won't find anywhere else!
> To see which languages are supported on your device, check the language and resolution table
> Improved licensing: Swype will no longer be disabled after a reboot on some devices; added support for devices that don't have a cellular radio (wifi-only tablets); no more license failures for CDMA devices in airplane mode.
> Simplified registration by allowing users to authenticate their email address directly through the installer
> Too many other improvements to list! Download Swype v3 NOW to explore everything the next generation of Swype has to offer!
> Limited End User Support - mostly via our forum
> If your phone came pre-installed with Swype
> DO NOT download this beta (it won't work)


*Okay, I created a blog entry on this.. HERE IS THE ARTICLE. I pasted the tips from this article below... encourage you to read the article though, lots of good stuff there.*



> Tips For Using Swype More Effectively&#8230;
> 
> Alright, now that you have the latest-greatest&#8230; lets talk about how to effectively use Swype. Below are some of my favorite Swype tips. It is not an entire list. Swype has a lot on their site not listed here. These are all you really need to be a Swype-Pro in my opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> You know you can long-press on the letters to access the smaller items (ie, long press "R" for a "1″)&#8230; but did you know you can Swype from "SYM" to "5″ and get the entire numeric keypad? It takes less time to do, and if you have multiple #s you will be much faster. Press "ABC" when you are ready for your letters.
> 
> .
> 
> Just like long-pressing numbers, I often see people long press when trying to do an Exclamation or Question mark&#8230;. No need! Just Swype from the punctuation to space. This will add a question mark and auto-fill a space for your next sentence. Quicker and more efficient than a long press followed by a space button!
> 
> .
> 
> I referenced it earlier, but going from the "Swype button" to "SYM" brings up the editing keyboard where you can adjust your cursor location easily. This keyboard is the most under-valued. I use it a lot for my cursor, but also to select text. Really explore this one. Again, press "ABC" when done.
> 
> .
> 
> Did Swype get a word wrong, AND it's not in the new word suggestion box? Double tap the word that was done incorrectly. It will be highlighted now. Key (peck!) the word correctly. Strong chance Swype will recall this word next time you attempt it. I've noticed when editing words several words back from where I left off, Swype remembers where I was, so no need to place the cursor back where you left off. It knows.
> 
> .
> 
> Want to add words to your dictionary, to make it easier next time? You can also simply type the word/combo of words/#s (ie your email address), go to the editing keyboard ("Swype" to "SYM"), press Select All, then Press the Swype button again&#8230; you will have a prompt asking if you want to add that crazy long string/odd word/whatever to your dictionary&#8230;. of course you do!
> 
> .
> 
> Need to capitalize something? If using a name for example mid sentence, simple start at the first letter and go ABOVE the keyboard, then back down to the second letter and continue swyping like normal (ie, Callip&#8230; start a "C" go above the KB, then go to "a" and continue). Need to make it CALLIP instead? Easy enough.. when you go above the KB, make a little loop then go back down to "a." That loop above the keyboard tells Swype you want everying in CAPS.
> 
> .
> 
> The loops and my name remind me&#8230; how do you make the two "L's" in Callip? You simply do a little loop over the "L" before moving to "I." My name will not be in your dictionary, so maybe practice with a more common word, or, add it to your dictionary since you know how to now!
> 
> .
> 
> Apostrophes. Common ones don't even need to have a hiccup, ie, "I'm"&#8230; just go from "I" > "apostrophe" (the period) > "M"&#8230; done. if you are adding a "'s" to a word, just swype the word, then start at the apostrophe and go to "S", ie, that's cool Callip would be "that" followed by a swype from the period (apostrophe) to the "s" = that's.
> 
> .
> 
> Alright, I think that covers most of the tips I know for Swype. If you tips that I have missed, PLEASE let me know in the comments. I hope you guys benefited from this long ramble. Let me know! To finish this article off, here are some videos from Swype, enjoy!


----------



## s15274n

*THINGS TO DO WITH ROOT*

** WARNING: I DO NOT KEEP THIS POST UPDATED **

*FLASH A NEW MODEM*
New modems can increase signal and data speeds. Here is an incredible list of each. Pay notice to the version of android you are running. CLICK HERE FOR MODEMS

*TRY A CUSTOM BOOTUP ANIMATION*
tonicacid posted both a great guide for making animations and some killer ones ready to be flashed. Before you read his post, a couple of things to know when changing bootup animations:

1 - almost all custom roms are going to allow this due to the kernel they use, but you may want to double check first.

2 - there are different ways of installing different bootups... some need to be flashed in CWR (like roms and themes) and some you simply take the file and move it to the appropriate folder, typically system/media and replace the bootanimation.zip file in that folder.

3 - follow the advice of the person posting the bootanimation.

Here is a link to tonicacid's thread. I personally am using the Bullet one on Axura 2.1 and I love it.

ALTERNATE BOOTUPS
Now, these may be a bit "too much" for some and they may prefer others like the ones in this thread.

There are plenty of bootups... try the theme section, development section and the Android Theme section.

*TRY A NEW KERNEL!* 
** These are often updated, check the Development Section ** 
** Please verify what version of android these kernels are for, this list is not updated often **
PLEASE NOTE THAT IF GOING TO STOCK, YOU NEED TO FLASH THE STOCK KERNEL. IF YOU ARE ON FROYO, THE ECLAIR OC KERNELS WILL NOT WORK (CURRENTLY ANYWAY).
JAC has an amazing kernel, and it's super easy to install. Visit his thread. Download it, move it to /sdcard root, go to (in my case) clockwork recovery and install it. Be sure and follow his instructions in case something changes. There are many ROMs to choose from, this is just ONE example of a good kernel that I used when I was on an Eclair build.

Reboot and download SetCPU (there are alternatives, but this is what I know and trust). You can then overclock the processor to 1.2GHz. I am noticing great battery life and my linpack scores (I'm not a fan of benchmarks) jumped from low 8's to 9.6. Quadrant also jumped up to around 950 if I recall correctly. I do not use any lag fixes or anything, just updated the kernel.

*If you want to go back to the stock kernel* (please note this may not be the current stock kernel - depends on what build you are on), it can be found here. As always, perform a nandroid backup just in case. Nobody on here is responsible for your actions.









Also, I should point out that JAC was nice enough to provide a script, so you can overclock without using an app like SetCPU. Your choice. Be sure and thank him for his hard work. It really is a great kernel.

Eugene373 I believe currently has the best 2.2 kernel, CLICK HERE FOR SUPER I/O KERNEL

SetCPU ($2):









*WANT THE STOCK ANDROID LAUNCHER FROM THE NEXUS ONE?*
Grab the Launcher2.apk file attached below. Move it to system/app and press home. There, stock android. I have to say the 3d launcher is very nice. I still prefer LauncherPro (my fav).

View attachment 392685
MD5 8804735190DEC0F2F42DEDF0DAB8A261

*TRY THE CAPTIVATE CAMERA, ON YOUR VIBRANT* ** thanks to chaoscentral for creating the flashable .zip **
Thanks to mikey98277 and his post here you can easily flash the Captivate Camera on your Vibrant. I have played with both and it's a matter of preference, but I think most agree the Captivate is a easier/cooler UI. ALSO, it sorts pictures in the correct order!!

*REPLACE THE TW CALENDAR WITH STOCK ANDROID CALENDAR*
I was not a fan of the TW calendar. I downloaded CM 5.0.8 and took the calendar from his rom and replaced it. Here is a great guide. Note, I use an app called quick boot for fast reboots! The Calendar and CalendarProvider .apk's are attached below.

* After using it, I noticed there is a white bar across the top of the month. I still prefer the stock calendar, but there is your warning. If anyone finds a fix, please let me know! *

View attachment 392679
MD5 4EA76AAFD2911388A9E8DB12490A055B

View attachment 392680
MD5 A750B4D4964581D830F45A08B1A4CE34

*USE THE GALAXY I9000 BOOTUP / SHUTDOWN ANIMATIONS & SOUND*
** This was used when I had Eclair, not certain this will work for newer builds? Check the thread **
rko did an awesome job with these flashable bootup/shutdown animations (place them on the */sdcard* (internal memory) NOT sdcard/sd (external). Be sure and thank him for his work!

*CONTROL YOUR STARTUP (PLUS MORE)*
I only know and use Autostarts (found here).

Download it. Install it. GO TO MENU > SETTINGS > APPLICATIONS > (can't recall the next menu name at the moment) AND ENABLE USB DEBUGGING (it will not work otherwise). Open Autostarts.

Go to the options and hide all of the system apps (no point in messing with those). After that, simply control what market/3rd party apps should be running given the task identified by Startup. You will be surprised what apps appear, for no good reason. Obviously if you are sending a text message you do not want to disable an app like handcent, so use common sense here. Any questions or issues, I would suggest emailing the developer or posting a question in the App section (perhaps there is already a designated Startup thread to ask this question, hint hint).
Autostarts (Approx $1):









*RESTORE SETTINGS AFTER WIPING YOUR PHONE* *If changing from one ROM to another, be courteous, and wipe.
XDA user SykesAT reminded me that Titanium Backup is a great app for restoring after wiping your system. I do not use it, so I asked him to do a small write up. He obliged, and here it is:



> Backup Your Apps and System setting with Titanium Backup
> 
> It can backup/restore:
> 
> * All the applications you have installed, including protected ones,
> * All the data and settings of these applications,
> * Most (or all) of your phone's settings and data. (incl. SMS, bookmarks, call log, calendar, launcher, WiFi, etc)
> * Market links when restoring apps.
> * NOTE: It will not backup the system applications from your ROM. Only their settings will be backed up.
> 
> Titanium Backup is available from the market (free version only) or you can DL from the dev's site. There is a premium (donate) version with more features. Please see the Dev's site for more details, instructions and FAQs. Here is a link to his site!


Titanium Backup:









** chichu_9 had a GREAT post with more information/instructions/guides from TB's site, check his post here **

Update, I broke down and got the paid version. It is amazing. It runs MUCH faster and restoring your apps + data could not be simpler. Most Vibrant ROMs will wipe your data (ie apps), so this is a GREAT way to restore your phone back quickly.

Ti Backup (Free):









Ti Backup (Paid Approx $5.81 currently, it's worth it IMO):









*DELETE THE BLOAT!*
Download Root Explorer (i'm not associated with) and go to System/App to remove a lot of the bloatware that came on the phone. I strongly encourage researching what can & can NOT be removed. ALWAYS make a backup. Alternatively, you can use Titanium Backup (free) to uninstall the apps (I only know Root Explorer, it never fails me). Remember, I am not responsible. It will be some time before we have a custom ROM that removes this crap for us.

Here is a list of apps I recently used to remove a lot of bloat (I kept AllShare and ThinkOffice). After you backup, delete, go to settings > Applications > Menu > Filter > Show All and delete the leftovers from the apps, little traces left behind.

In that thread I also saw you can delete data_tmo/games (73MB) if you do not play/deleted The Sims.

Here is a list from the JFD builds (most of these are seen in future versions):


> *First off all the Standard Apps:*
> AccountAndSync.apk/odex -> The app in the drawer, not the settings.
> AddToHome.apk/odex
> AudioPostcard.apk/odex
> Avatar.apk/odex -> The app that launches Avatar in the video player.
> BuddiesNow.apk/odex
> Dlna.apk/odex [Allshare]
> FlashPlugin.apk/odex
> GoGo.apk/odex
> Infoalarm.apk/odex [Daily Briefing]
> KindleStub.apk/odex
> Layer-samsung.apk/odex
> MediaHub.apk/odex
> Memo.apk/odex
> Mini Diary.apk/odex
> MobiTV.apk/odex
> MyAccountStub_4-5-10.apk/odex
> Myfiles.apk/odex
> Sims3_Samsung_Embed_Launcher.apk/odex
> slackerradio.apk/odex
> Swype-Tips.apk/odex
> Telenav.apk/odex
> thinkdroid.apk/odex [ThinkFree Office]
> vvm-signed.apk/odex -> T-Mobile Visual Voicemail [can be re-downloaded from the market. for some reason that version is the preferred one.]
> VoiceRecorder.apk/odex
> VoceDialer.apk/odex
> Writeandgo.apk/odex
> 
> *TouchwizWidgets:*
> Day.apk/odex
> DualClock.apk/odex
> SamsungWidget_Calenderclock.apk/odex
> SamsungWidget_Feedandupdate.apk/odex
> SamsungWidget_stockclock.apk/odex
> SamsungWidget_Weatherclock.apk/odex


** If you are having issues with Root Explorer not being able to delete files (not mounting), the please see my post to see if this helps. If it does not, please let me know in the thread. **

*TAKE SCREEN SHOTS!*
If you have root, the easiest way is to download shootme or drocap2 from the market. You can also use the Android SDK, but I'm going to keep is basic here. Once you have your pic, upload it for all of the community to see!
Shootme:









*DISABLE ADS WITHIN APPS!* ** On Froyo it seems on websites it creates a URL with the android logo, odd but the ad is blocked nonetheless **
Download AdFree from the market... check for updates and voila, most, if not all apps should be ad-free. Ads help the developers. If you care, rather than block them, try clicking them to support.
AdFree:









*HOW TO TETHER* ** most custom ROMs and FROYO likely already include this **
There are apps like Barnacle and Wireless Tether, but I would now recommend the Tether app that came with the Galaxy (that was removed by a lot of the carriers). Ibingham was kind enough to post the .apk (JI6 Build click here) (JFD Build click here) and I can tell you it works perfectly. Please note the app is not in the app drawer (his first post has everything you need to know).

Thanks to chui101 for notifying me of the updated version for JI6 builds.

*STOP THE BOOTUP / SHUTDOWN AUDIO NOTIFICATIONS!*
This thread has it covered: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=731059
I deleted these two files using Root Explorer (referenced below) and can attest it works perfectly.

The i9000 Galaxy bootup/shutdown animation/sounds were listed above if you want a new look.



> Bootup: system/etc/PowerOn.wav
> Shutdown: system/media/audio/ui/Shutdown_128.ogg


So Zaduma does not feel insulted here is an *alternate method*. You can see his post here.

*HOW TO UN-ROOT* *ie, sending your phone in for warranty work
The following code can be keyed in Terminal Emulator (could also be done in ADB or deleting the files using Root Explorer). If you do use Terminal, change the keyboard to the stock Android KB prior to opening Terminal. Apparently the backspace on swype does not work in Terminal. Each line should be entered separately. bahnburner gave the instructions in this thread, which you should review first.



> su
> rm -r /system/app/Superuser.apk
> rm -r /system/xbin/busybox
> rm -r /system/bin/su
> reboot


* *Alternate Method* *
TGA_Gunnman in this thread created a one click root/unroot program. Thank him for his effort.


----------



## s15274n

*VIBRANT TOPICS*

*GPS FIX THAT WORKED WONDERS FOR ME!*
I have never had an issue with GPS until I flashed ODIN JI6. I could be outside 45 minutes and never get a lock... stock JI6, Eugene's or sombionix's ROMs.. nada. I was PM'd by kdf2833 about a GPS fix for the JI6 (no clue if it works for JFD, I would assume so). He told me to go read THIS POST from digatltoddy. Below is the post if you do not want to leave the thread:



> You'll need to get into LBSTestMode by entering *#3214789650# from the dialer. Press Delete GPS Data, this will get rid of the bad GPS information that is probably still stored in your phone. Go to Application Settings and set the Start Mode to 'Cold Start'. Reboot your phone and go outside, run an app like GPS Test and let it lock onto as many birds as it can, once you get a good number (at least 5), go back into your LBSTestMode --> Application Settings and set the Start Mode back to 'Hot Start', reboot and all should be merry.
> 
> I had major issues w/ my GPS and was able to put this together with the help of various posts and a deeper understanding of how GPS on these phones actually works. Hope this helps!
> 
> Also, it's probably best to run the GPS Test application while you are driving around, let it lock onto as many birds as it can (I'd say let it run for a few minutes, I was able to get 9 the first time) before setting it back to 'Hot Start'. This way it will keep these birds in the list and allow you for a faster lock afterwards.


** If this works for you too, and boy did it for me, please thank digitaltoddy and let me know in this thread - good or bad so I know **

*BUTTONS - Tap vs. Long Press (LP)* Taken from www.androidcentral.com:
Home: Returns to the main home screen. If at the home screen, another tap gives a preview of all home screens.
(LP) = See your most recently used apps (GREAT for multitasking). On JI6 (update from Oct 2010) you also can see the Task Manager.

Back: Takes you back a level in an app, or back a page in a browser, etc. 
(LP) = In your browser, quickly access bookmarks, history and most-visited sites. Thanks, Snapdragon0503! (EDIT: odd, doesn't seem to work for me now)

Menu: Tap this for additional options in an application, or from the home screens. 
(LP) = Make the keyboard appear.

Search: Brings up the search function. Could be search within an app, Google search, or universal search of contacts, bookmarks, apps, etc. that are in the phone. 
(LP) = Launches voice search.

*WANT A NEW LOOK? CHANGE YOUR FONT!*
In settings, go to sound and display. Change the "Font Style" is like 8th from the bottom. There are a few freebies, and about 50 for a dollar in the market. If you want to see more available, click on "Get Fonts Online." This will direct you to the Market.

I changed my system to helvetica, and I was amazed at the level it changed the phone.

EDIT: I used to have a thread linked here with 100's of free fonts, but some broke the rules and posted paid fonts so the thread was closed. If anyone starts the initiative to post more free ones, please let me know so I can add a link, thanks!

*CHANGE THE DOCK BUTTONS ON TOUCHWIZ!*
Open the app drawer, menu, edit, change to customizable. With the app drawer open now, press menu and edit again. You can now replace the two app docks in the middle (dialer and app drawer can't be replaced).

*DELETE APPS FROM THE LAUNCHER OF TOUCHWIZ*
Open the launcher, menu > view type, change to customizable. Now press Menu again and select Edit. All of the non-system apps will have a red subtraction logo. Thanks to XDA user erikrios and his post for this gem!

*QUICKLY ADJUST YOUR BRIGHTNESS* 
Move your finger left to right across the notification bar. You probably need to cut off auto-brightness though. thanks to *soklean* (neat!)

*NEED TO COPY AND PASTE?*
If at a site, and you need to copy some text... click Menu > Select Text > Drag your finger over the text you need to copy. When you release your finger, the selected text is copied to your clipboard. Long press and paste when ready. I agree this is not perfect, but some of us may not even know you could do it. Froyo is coming soon, and with it the ability to easily copy/paste within gmail.

*HOW TO CONTROL + F USING THE ANDROID BROWSER*
Android makes this very easy when using their browser as well. Simply press Menu when in the browser, go to More, then select "Find on Page." You can then enter the keyword you are looking for and use the directional arrows (to the left of the word) to move from one entry to the next.

*CHANGE THE HAPTIC VIBRATION INTENSITY*
Love this feature. I often find haptic feedback is too much. To adjust the intensity, from the home screen: Menu > Settings > Sound and Display > Vibration Intensity. As you slide the bar it gives you an idea of the intensity.

*TAP CONTACT IMAGE FOR MORE OPTIONS*
XDA user jkang29 reminded me of another thing I took for granted. When you are in Contacts, click on the image of the contact for MANY options on how to contact/share with that particular contact. Thanks jkang29!

*WANT TO DISABLE SD CARD NOTIFICATIONS?*
To cut off the sound, from the home screen: Menu > Settings > Sound and Display > SD Card Notifications. You can uncheck this and never hear that sound again.

*CAMERA / VIDEO SECTION*

*WANT TO ADD THE FRONT FACING CAMERA TO YOUR VIBRANT?*
Thanks to siirial and Eugene's ROM you can actually have a working FFC on the Vibrant. It takes a little modification, and you will need to be running a custom ROM from Eugene (Root Needed), but if you want a FFC, this is an awesome mod. I have not done this myself, but please see his thread for everything you need to know (how to get the camera, how to mod the phone, and you can find a link to Eugene's rom).

* If someone can create a video for this mod, please let me know so I can post it for everyone. * Thanks to MTC44 for the suggestion.

*PHOTOS IN THE DARK? WANT A PANORAMIC?*
You can put the Camera in Night Mode and it will take amazingly good photos in a dark situation. I tried this for the first time at a concert recently. I was amazed. Pull out the tab on the left of the camera screen, go to settings and change Scene Mode to Night. Do some test shots to compare for yourself!

Also, I tried out Panoramic shots for the first time in Alaska. I was amazed at how simple/easy this was. Just like before, just go the settings and change the mode. Then just pan left to right. You can press the camera button again to stop the panoramic... I believe it can take up to 8 shots.

*LOCK THE SCREEN WHILE VIEWING VIDEOS OR USING THE CAMERA*
XDA user timekillerj just made a thread pointing out how to do this. It was new to me, and a nice feature. Simple press the power button and your screen is locked - helpful so you do not skip a scene by accident. You can see his thread here.

*HOW DO YOU ZOOM IN?*
XDA user antonio91282 pointed out that you can zoom in by pressing the volume rocker while using the camera. It goes from 1-4x.

*DIFFERENCES BETWEEN RECODING VIDEO TO SD VS. INTERNAL MEMORY* ** No noticable difference **
XDA user wphend00 asked if there were differences between recording video to the SD vs. Internal memory. Here is my post with links to the videos so you can see for yourself. Here is a link to the entire thread so you can see discussion about it, if any.

*APP TOPICS*

*DOWNLOAD NOT SHOWING UP, MAKING YOU REBOOT?*
I did not notice this on Eclair, but with the froyo builds most of the time my downloads (especially pictures) do not show in the Gallery unless I do a reboot. IF this was a problem on Eclair I just went to SD Card & Phone Storage an unmounted and mounted my internal memory. Froyo has taken this function away apparently.

I found that this app ScanMedia works like a charm (no permission needed)









*COMPARISONS OF THE HOME REPLACEMENT APPS* ** AS OF OCT 2010 **
I tried to write a synopsis of the apps that can replace TouchWiz. Please see this thread here and let me know if I missed anything. I strongly encourage new users to try these apps. I prefer LauncherPro - it just seems snappy.

*INSTALL THE 2.2 MARKET ON YOUR 2.1 DEVICE* ** I had hiccups, just flash a froyo ROM in my opinion **
Paul (a genius for rooting android devices) made a tweet a couple of weeks ago about how to install the 2.2 market on 2.1 devices. You can see his thread here.
 XDA user JWhipple made a post with the .apk file and it's really been catching on. You can find his post and the file to download here.

Do not delete your existing market (vending.apk from system/apps) or move it. Just simply download the .apk file from the linked thread, and then open it up with a file manager. It may ask you to install or upgrade, click that, and then accept the prompt about a system app. Voi'la, you have one of the better features of 2.2 Froyo on your phone now.

** Please note this is just the updated market, you will not be able to install Flash on our Vibrants till we have Froyo OS **

Huge thanks to Paul, Liam Haynes and JWhipple. I have done this and everything seems to be working perfectly.

*WANT SWYPE WITH VOICE INPUT?* ** This may be irrelevant with JI6 rolling out OTA now **
Jr33 made a thread with a version of swype that has the voice input button. It works very well. Just download and install with clockwork recovery. You can find it here. If after installing it you would like to theme it, head over to this thread started by hoey2011. I have done both of these mods, and love it.

*WANT THE NFL APP FROM VERIZON?* 
Mr_Creeper_98 made a post for the updated NFL app that Tnpapadakos posted. This is a must have app if you like the NFL. You can find the post here.

*WHERE ARE APPS LOCATED?*
System Apps:


> system/app


Market Apps:


> data/app


Market Apps (Private):


> data/app-private


Downloaded Apps (using browser):


> sdcard/download


* If you download an app using the browser, you can use Root Explorer to move the app to data/app so the apps are stored on the 1.9GB partition the system uses. Once moved you can click on it to install it.

*TRY A HOME REPLACEMENT (ADW or LauncherPro)* ** See my guide above for some Home Replacement options **
Go to the market and download either - both are free. Gravis86 started a good thread debating which is better, located here. 
ADW:







LP:









This my LP setup on my Vibrant (OLD, much cooler looking now, ha). Notice the docks (these are also scrollable & there are 5 per each desktop screen you have). The Live Wallpaper is Aquarium.









XDA user afive720 had a nice post on how to revert back to TouchWiz (without uninstalling). You can read the thread here for more information.

*WHAT WEATHER APP IS THAT?*
It is Beautiful Widgets, found here.
BW is approximately $1.92:









*WANT TO USE ALLSHARE: PC > PHONE AND VICE/VERSA?*
I found this thread to be extremely helpful. I ended up using Windows Media Player and it was too easy. Great app.
XDA User BritCrit has also given some really good information in this thread you may also want to review.

*USE AWESOME DROP TO MOVE FILES IF NO CABLES*
If you are ever in a bind, or just being lazy you can use this app to move files from a PC to your phone. No hassle, no account setup and it is free. Just go to this site: http://labs.dashwire.com/drop and then enter the 4 digit code when you open the app on your phone. Drag whatever files to the browser on your PC, and voila, it will instantly start showing up on your phone. 









*REDUCE A PICTURES SIZE BEFORE SHARING IT?*
Paul O'Brien tweeted about an app, Image Shrink Lite, that lets you adjust the size and then select the method you want to share (twitter, messenger, gmail, etc). I mention this only because a lot of people get frustrated when they take a pic and try and send it out, but gmail hangs on it (and it eventually ends up a draft email) because it is too large to send timely. Re-size the pics before you email them and you will not have this Fail.
Image Shrink Lite:









*METAMORPH - Theme Your Phone!*
junkdruggler has a great thread on everything metamorph. Please check it out here and thank him! Metamorph is great for theming your phone, but it can break your market requiring you to login again. I prefer to theme with .zip files flashed in recovery.

MetaMorph Donate ($1):







Free:









*** Use Metamorph to theme Swype or your Notification Bar *** (these are old links, there may be better/cooler ones now, search)
Themed Swype - Huge props to hoey2011
Themed Notification Bar (Evo) - Huge props to bahnburner

*ALTERNATIVELY* YOU COULD FLASH THIS .ZIP AND NOT USE METAMORPH (This is what I am currently running, it is spectacular!!).









*CONTACTS / DIALER TOPICS*

*HOW TO ADD UNWANTED CALLS TO REJECT*
I was recently being spammed. About 20 calls a day (ANNOYING). After you get an unwanted call, go to the Call Log, long press on the number and then add it to the Reject List. Next time the number calls you will just get a pop-up letting you know.

*EDIT YOUR CONTACTS (BIG IMPROVEMENT IMHO)*
Please read my guide located here. It was moved to save space. This really cleans up the phone, so I encourage giving it a try!

*FIND YOUR CONTACTS FASTER!*
When you load Contacts, you will notice the far right has the alphabet running top to bottom. Good news, by simply pressing on the letter you will automatically jump down, instantly.

*SMART DIALER!*
Pull up your dialer and just start typing the number (or letters will work too, thanks sl0play) out. It filters down your contacts as you type each new digit/letter. Likely, after the area code and first 1 or 2 digits after should be enough. There will be a drop down on the right and a number above it (the # of possible contacts based off what you input). Just press the contact, and the press CALL, genius.

*SLIDE CONTACT PIC TO TEXT/CALL* 
denny_1986 mentioned in this post, that by sliding the contact picture to the left you are sent to the messenger app (with the "to" field completed). If you slide the contact pic to the right, you call the default phone number. Works in both Contacts and Messenger.

*KEYBOARD TOPICS*

*TRY A NEW KEYBOARD!*
To switch... simply long press anywhere that you would normally input text (a text message or the search widget). "input method" will pop up, click on this. Now choose the KB you want to try out. If one is not showing up, go to Menu > Settings > Locale and Text and make sure it's there & checked.

*NEED A TRACKBALL?* ** Other KB's can/may do this too, you can search this thread for how, I prefer Swype **
In swype, move from the "swype tips" button to the "sym" key. Voila, directional buttons appear + other goodies (see pic).










*MISC. GUIDES*

*HOW TO RECONDITION YOUR BATTERY*
If your battery seems to drain fast, or if you are changing roms, you might want to try the following to help your battery. Master posted the following instructions (this assumes you have root and clockwork recovery):



> 1.) Drain your battery to the point it shuts off on it's own..
> 2.) Plug it in & let it charge over night (While it is still off)
> 3.) Launch into ClockWork Recovery by holding the "VOL UP", "VOL DOWN", & "Power" release those buttons after you see the second Vibrant screen.
> 4.) Press "reinstall packages" (It should take you to the Clockwork Mod Recovery screen, If it didn't then press "reinstall packages' again)
> 5.) Go to "advanced"
> 6.) Press "Wipe Battery Stats"
> 7.) Reboot


** I drain my battery to as low as it will go, but not all the way. I also charge it for only about an extra hour max, once it's fully charged. **

*HOW TO MOUNT PHONE TO PC*
XDA user DaMaDo reminded me Android does not auto-mount like some other phones on the market. When most of us connect the phone, the USB drivers are automatic *(use the cable that came with your phone!)*. If not, there is a guide below to assist. For now, let's assume all is well on the first connection of the Vibrant to the PC. When you connect you will likely get a popup on the PC about installing drivers, great. 
Okay, go to the phone's notification bar and pull it down. You will see USB Connected. Click on this, & then click on "Mount."

Shortly after, your computer should pop up automatically TWO devices, the "/SDCARD" (Internal Memory) and "SDCARD/SD" (SD Card). If not, go to My Computer and find the drives you just mounted to the PC.

*NEPHRON'S GUIDE FOR ADB, etc (taken from the G1 forums)*
This guide helped me a ton. I realize some things may be different, but I could not think of a better starting point. Please read this thread. You should attempt ADB, it's very nice to have.

*CONVERT VIDEO FILES ON YOUR PC FOR YOUR PHONE*
XDA user TGA_Gunnman did an excellent job putting a thread together for how to convert videos using HandBrake (get it here) and then moving them to your phone. Be sure and thank him if his how to helped you!

*HOW TO PROPERLY INSTALL A NEW SD CARD*
XDA user techspy posted this question and I had recently done it so I responded. Like always, I'm certain there are people on here who know how to do this better/easier, but this works and is nothing difficult. Here is my post with instructions, and here is the thread for discussion.

*HOW TO HIDE FOLDERS*
achild made a great post with the instructions. Thank him for his effort on this post!

Personally, just use QuickPic from the market - so much better than the stock gallery.

*MISC. QUESTIONS*

*MY PHONE NUMBER DOES NOT SHOW UNDER SETTINGS?*
It has happened to me on the G1, and I recently saw a Vibrant user post this. smerff has an excellent post with what you need to do!

*WHAT ARE THOSE FUNKY BARCODES?*
These are QR Codes. Download Barcode Scanner from the market. Scan any of these codes I linked. You will be sent to the app in the market. Download, enjoy.

*NOTICE LAG?* ** I do not use lag fixes so this may be old, please search the development section before creating a thread **
I do not encourage this, but some will want to play with it. There is a great thread on tweaks that can be done to speed up the Galaxy.

I personally think custom ROMs and oc/uv kernels knock out almost any of this issue. If you are stock/non-rooted.. please try a root/custom ROM setup before you give up on the Vibrant. Our developers are amazing.

*DOUBLE NOTIFICATIONS?*
If you are using a 3rd party app, you may be getting double notifications. For example, I use Handcent for texting (you should try it). First thing you need to do is open the stock Messenger app, go menu > Settings and disable notifications. This is basic, but sometimes it's easy to overlook.

*SHOULD I USE A TASK KILLER?*
Absolutely not. You have the best OS and one of the best spec'd phones ever. You would be doing more harm than good. If you do have one, uninstall, reboot and let me know what you think! If you have a bad app that is causing you issues, uninstall it, rather than installing a TK.
In addition, even Google at Google I/O 2010 addressed app developers and asked them to no longer include "quit" or "close" as options within their apps. I think Andronica (another great android site) summed it up well with their article, found here.
XDA user iunlock created a thread with some good debate based off this sticky. You can read all the thoughts by clicking here. In short, the overwhelming majority agreed and some have commented on seeing an increase in performance after deleting their task killers.

*HOW TO DO A FACTORY RESET!*
Rarely should you need to do this (I've never done one), but if you want to, simply press menu and go to settings. Scroll down to Privacy. In there is the option to perform a Factory Reset.

*NEED HELP INSTALLING THE DRIVERS ON YOUR PC?*
TGAGunnMan started a great thread with links for the drivers. You can view it here.

courtmagician also has a good thread discussing issues with USB Debugging as well. I would suggest reading this thread also.

*THREE (3) LIGHTS/SENSORS - SURE THERE IS NO NOTIFICATION LED?*
Yeap. I asked myself when I noticed there were 3 items. Two are used for the proximity sensor, the other is the light sensor.
Big props to XDA user gravis86 for answering my query so fast, see his post here.


----------



## s15274n

> *DISCLAIMER:*
> I did absolutely NO WORK on this. ALL CREDIT GOES TO XDA Users plugged_in_now for his beautiful icons, and Mustanboy88 for his wonderful wallpaper!


I saw the video posted belowby *Mustangboy88*. It features his WALLPAPER (found here) & the ICONS (Big thanks to XDA User *plugged_in_now* (his thread).

The one thing that makes this so appealing to me is how *CLEAN & CUSTOMIZED* you can make your desktop. Combined with ADW Notifier it's amazing to me.

*MY HOPE:*

You all are crazy talented. Please help create amazing backgrounds. I am trying to learn Photoshop. Just check out the pics/videos and I even included some files to help get the ball rolling.

*



Lets see how cool we can make this!​

Click to expand...

**FILES:*

*BLACK 480x800 TEMPLATE .PSD*

Here is a flat black .psd at 480x800. CLICK TO DOWNLOAD

*TRANSPARENT ICON:*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD
.................................................. ............

*VIDEOS:*










*MISC.:*
This also looks VERY good when used with *ADW NOTIFIER* (Free in the Market).

*THE ICONS FROM THE 2ND PIC ARE FROM SAM.SON (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=11240057&postcount=1). THESE ARE NOT MY WORK, PLEASE GO CHECK HIM OUT!!*


----------



## s15274n

> This is a guide for users who want to ODIN to JFD


*1 - BACKUP* 
** Optional - I backup everything for convenience **

Backup your launcher settings

Backup All Apps + Data with Titanium Backup (I also do Wifi + Bookmarks for system apps, try to avoid restoring system apps as they are typically to blame for bugs in ROMs)

Backup your contacts (if you don't use Google Contacts, you should)

SMS Backup + is an amazing app for saving/restoring text messages

Even do a Nandroid Backup in CWR

*IF you are real serious, mount to your PC and move all contents of your internal/external cards on your pc.
*especially important if formatting both cards (see below)*

If you want a REALLY CLEAN install (get rid of ALL the folders on your SD Cards) you could go to Menu > Settings and unmount and format both internal and external.

*2 - DOWNLOAD 3 FILES*

Download ODIN (below). It does not work on Macs. You will need Heimdall and can be found HERE << LINK.

HERE IS ODIN << DOWNLOAD THIS



> MD5: E012B512C1579C3AF7A38A27FD905B86


*
TWO FILES ARE NEEDED TO LOAD IN ODIN FOR GOING BACK TO STOCK JFD (2.1 Eclair)
*

The PIT FILE << DOWNLOAD THIS



> MD5: 1D927B36D2FA807A22E64FC86B445130


The TAR FILE << DOWNLOAD THIS



> MD5: 632730F6B637F53E5B10E5CBC8B966A7


*Move all files to Desktop. *

- Mount your phone and move the rom to the internal (sdcard/ ) & the update.zip file (if needed)
- Power down the phone, or pull the battery.

*3 - DOWNLOAD MODE*

*NOTE - IMPORTANT*
*On my PC, ODIN will NOT work when my camcorder is plugged in.* 
If you notice ODIN not working, you may pull the battery if it has not started/hung (again, at YOUR risk, not my fault/responsibility). Remove any USB devices just in case if you are worried about it, I have to.



> 1- Open ODIN on your PC. (DO NOT PRESS/SELECT ANYTHING IN ODIN!)
> 
> 2- Plug in the USB Cable to PC
> (preferably the one that came with your phone *My N1 cable doesn't work??*)
> 
> 3- Power down Phone if you had not already.
> 
> 4- Remove the battery.
> 
> 5- Plug USB into Phone.
> 
> 6- Hold down BOTH volume buttons and while holding both, insert the battery.
> 
> 7- Two to three seconds later your phone will be in Download Mode.
> 
> Be mindful to not remove connection while ODIN is running.


** *ALT METHOD* 
You can also just power down the phone, open ODIN, load the pit and tar, connect USB to pc, hold both volume buttons and connect USB to phone. This is how I do it. Some are not able to do this so the above instructions were used just in case. **

*4 - ODIN*










Go back to ODIN on your PC. Should be a yellow box under ID COM, Something like COM 5. If not, likely a problem with your drivers, see this THREAD FOR DRIVERS that I created. Should help. If you were on Cyanogen or MIUI you may need the Nexus S Drivers, Google them.

Click the PIT button, Select the PIT file from desktop

Click the PDA button, select the TAR file
*** Re-partition is checked now in ODIN - THIS IS APPROPRIATE!! ***

Click Start. Unless ODIN hangs, you should see a progress bar start soon after. The process takes a few minutes and you told ODIN to reboot once done.... so... when your phone boots up, you are on stock JFD.

*IF ODIN HANGS ON YOU:*
- Are you using my files (all 3 of them?)
- Did you check the MD5 using Hashtab (LINK)?
- Are you using the cable that came with your phone?
- Have you tried other USB ports on you PC?


----------



## shreddintyres

Woot, finally your stickies are all in one place again







now i have a simple way to refer all the newbies. (and to look up stuff ive forgotten)


----------



## s15274n

Heck yeah... I need to clean it up some, but I love that I was able to just copy/paste all my guides.

I heart RW so far.


----------



## Zach

Thanks for this S15274n your guides have helped me so much!


----------



## 0909xelA

Best guide ever for new people.

Sent from samsung vibrant


----------



## himynameisiknow

http://www.multiupload.com/HRYJKFLKFQ

For people who use the GB Bootloader..this is the stock JFD..Odin as usual with the pit file. This stops the GT-i9000 splash from showing for a couple of seconds after flashing back to stock..thus not needing to reflash the bootloader to keep the Vibrant splash screen.

md5: 977E2136996E7138945447A8245D6776


----------



## greenLizard

Wow very impressive, I think you covered it all. Thanks for this.


----------



## gancho

Great job with the guides. I hope whatever phone I move onto next ends up being the same as your next phone :grin3:


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I take my hat off to you once again! Your guides have saved me from having to repeat myself constantly, repeat myself constantly, repeat myself... I think you get it lol. Thanks! Being able to send those who ask straight here instead of chasing the links around is MUCH appreciated.


----------



## s15274n

Hey, thanks for that man... always nice to hear it is helping.

I'm in NC too... just ate at Smithfields BBQ twice this weekend. Mmmm


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Originally from Chicago, been here for about 6 years. Good place to eat, but a different view on what a BBQ sandwich is... White swans about killed me one day with all that vinager... Not alot of "Android Enthusiasts" out here... So, you taking the trouble to do all this says A LOT!


----------



## kobesofficial

Quick question: I'm running stock everything. All rooting does is install the Superuser.apk, correct? So why can't I just put that file onto my phone? I'm a n00b, so bear with me 

And last thing, to root, I put my phone on the computer through USB-->Media Player connection. This opened up the prompt for either Card Storage or Phone Storage. I put the update files on the phone storage, and it STILL didn't work when I rebooted and tried to reinstall packages. Does this mean I need to Odin back to 2.1 for everything to work A-okay?


----------



## s15274n

Yeah, rooting is more than just the .apk.

Yes, I would use Odin, then repeat. The stock recovery could be modified if you didn't want to, but I think it's best to do so.


----------



## MadJoe

Hey S15274n, I have been looking for about an hour and a half for the Nexus drivers so I can Odin back to JFD from CM7.1 (Trigger CM to be exact), and I can't find them anywhere, so I'm stuck because my computer refuses to acknowledge my phone. I thought for sure there was a "how to" on returning to Froyo from CM, or MIUI, but I can't locate it... any chance you could put a link in your OP to those drivers, along with any other steps needed for this?

Thanks!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

http://androiddrivers.net/android-drivers/download-nexus-s-drivers/

Is this what you're looking for? Nexus drivers and how to install.


----------



## MadJoe

"Darknight42020 said:


> http://androiddrivers.net/android-drivers/download-nexus-s-drivers/
> 
> Is this what you're looking for? Nexus drivers and how to install.


Thank you!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

No problem. Team effort me thinks :androidwink:


----------



## kobesofficial

Thank you! I'll remember this when I try again!


----------



## ThatGeekGuy

Wanted to flash my tMobile Vibrant back to stock before trying out a few new ROMs, but it appears something has went bad. DL'd Odin, pit and tar files, checked the hashtags and all was well. Started up Odin. Powered off phone, held both volume buttons, connected USB and got DL screen on phone and a yellow COM9 in Odin. Selected the pit file, checked the PDA box and loaded the tar file. Clicked start and away it went. Odin completed with a PASS, and rebooted the phone.

With the USB cable still plugged in, it just shows the battery indicator with that little multi-spoked indicator rotating in the center. With the USB cable unplugged, it shows the startup screen with SAMSUNG at the bottom and Vibrant in the middle of the screen for about 5 seconds, then goes to black for a few seconds, and then loops back to the startup screen and continues this until I pull the battery. Went back through the Odin process again, still the same result. WTF?

I'm not a noob when it comes to Android and ROMs, I have been flashing since my first phone (G1), along with a Nexus One and multiple tablets. This is the first time I've ever had anything go south on me, did I miss something or have I just made a nice Vibrant paperweight? :blush:

UPDATE: I must have been having a major Homer moment, doh! Realized I was trying to load a straight Vibrant file onto a Galaxy S 4G. Went to the 4G forum here and was able to successfully install KG4 using Odin.

Nothing to see here folks, move along....


----------



## ralvarezh

ThatGeekGuy said:


> Wanted to flash my tMobile Vibrant back to stock before trying out a few new ROMs, but it appears something has went bad. DL'd Odin, pit and tar files, checked the hashtags and all was well. Started up Odin. Powered off phone, held both volume buttons, connected USB and got DL screen on phone and a yellow COM9 in Odin. Selected the pit file, checked the PDA box and loaded the tar file. Clicked start and away it went. Odin completed with a PASS, and rebooted the phone.
> 
> With the USB cable still plugged in, it just shows the battery indicator with that little multi-spoked indicator rotating in the center. With the USB cable unplugged, it shows the startup screen with SAMSUNG at the bottom and Vibrant in the middle of the screen for about 5 seconds, then goes to black for a few seconds, and then loops back to the startup screen and continues this until I pull the battery. Went back through the Odin process again, still the same result. WTF?
> 
> I'm not a noob when it comes to Android and ROMs, I have been flashing since my first phone (G1), along with a Nexus One and multiple tablets. This is the first time I've ever had anything go south on me, did I miss something or have I just made a nice Vibrant paperweight? :blush:


I had this very same issue.. please any advice?



> IF ODIN HANGS ON YOU:
> - Are you using my files (all 3 of them?) .... YUP!
> - Did you check the MD5 using Hashtab (LINK)? .... YUP!
> - Are you using the cable that came with your phone? ..... worked many other times
> - Have you tried other USB ports on you PC? .... YUP!


----------



## s15274n

Hey guys... I am sorry to hear that there are issues. I did nothing to change the files, so I am a bit at a loss. Some of you may know, I also do not have a Vibrant right now (salt water)... so I can't test anything out either.

I'll ask around and see if I can find out whats up.


----------



## ralvarezh

Thanks man!!
I'm in Paraguay, so it's more difficult to reach you the phone..haha

plz let me know how can I help..

I'll search for any solution..



> Hey guys... I am sorry to hear that there are issues. I did nothing to change the files, so I am a bit at a loss. Some of you may know, I also do not have a Vibrant right now (salt water)... so I can't test anything out either.
> 
> I'll ask around and see if I can find out whats up.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

@S15274n, the outer banks? Great place, just not for your device.

@ralvarezh, are you having an issue? I'm not quite clear if you were and if so what is the problem? I may be able to help.


----------



## s15274n

Topsail Beach man. GREAT place. I wish I was in the outer banks though. Going through the channel, calm as anything... all of a sudden a HUGE wave breaks riright on the boat. Instant saturation. Boo.

I had someone with a vibrant download my files and odin, with no issues also... over 5k downloads... really not sure whats wrong man. Sorry, kinda at a loss with no way to test/help.


----------



## ralvarezh

Hi man,

Yes, I've tried to go JFD using Odin and when it reboots, shows the vibrant text, the loading icon and reboots..then starts and do the same again and again..

I can enter in download mode, but nothing else..

Tried many JFD files and Odin versions and all do the same..

any advice??
thanks a lot!



Darknight42020 said:


> @ralvarezh, are you having an issue? I'm not quite clear if you were and if so what is the problem? I may be able to help.


----------



## Zach

Have you tried checking the re-partition box in odin? To be honest i check it every time i odin back to stock, and have never had a problem. Make sure to always check the hashtags of the stock files you have loaded. And just to clarify you own a Samsung vibrant, correct?


----------



## dklimah

S15274n said:


> *1 - BACKUP*
> ** Optional - I backup everything for convenience **
> 
> Backup your launcher settings
> 
> Backup All Apps + Data with Titanium Backup (I also do Wifi + Bookmarks for system apps, try to avoid restoring system apps as they are typically to blame for bugs in ROMs)
> 
> Backup your contacts (if you don't use Google Contacts, you should)
> 
> SMS Backup + is an amazing app for saving/restoring text messages
> 
> Even do a Nandroid Backup in CWR
> 
> *IF you are real serious, mount to your PC and move all contents of your internal/external cards on your pc.
> *especially important if formatting both cards (see below)*
> 
> If you want a REALLY CLEAN install (get rid of ALL the folders on your SD Cards) you could go to Menu > Settings and unmount and format both internal and external.
> 
> *2 - DOWNLOAD 3 FILES*
> 
> Download ODIN (below). It does not work on Macs. You will need Heimdall and can be found HERE << LINK.
> 
> HERE IS ODIN << DOWNLOAD THIS
> 
> *
> TWO FILES ARE NEEDED TO LOAD IN ODIN FOR GOING BACK TO STOCK JFD (2.1 Eclair)
> *
> 
> The PIT FILE << DOWNLOAD THIS
> 
> The TAR FILE << DOWNLOAD THIS
> 
> *Move all files to Desktop. *
> 
> - Mount your phone and move the rom to the internal (sdcard/ ) & the update.zip file (if needed)
> - Power down the phone, or pull the battery.
> 
> *3 - DOWNLOAD MODE*
> 
> *NOTE - IMPORTANT*
> *On my PC, ODIN will NOT work when my camcorder is plugged in.*
> If you notice ODIN not working, you may pull the battery if it has not started/hung (again, at YOUR risk, not my fault/responsibility). Remove any USB devices just in case if you are worried about it, I have to.
> 
> ** *ALT METHOD*
> You can also just power down the phone, open ODIN, load the pit and tar, connect USB to pc, hold both volume buttons and connect USB to phone. This is how I do it. Some are not able to do this so the above instructions were used just in case. **
> 
> *4 - ODIN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to ODIN on your PC. Should be a yellow box under ID COM, Something like COM 5. If not, likely a problem with your drivers, see this THREAD FOR DRIVERS that I created. Should help. If you were on Cyanogen or MIUI you may need the Nexus S Drivers, Google them.
> 
> Click the PIT button, Select the PIT file from desktop
> 
> Click the PDA button, select the TAR file
> *** Re-partition is checked now in ODIN - THIS IS APPROPRIATE!! ***
> 
> Click Start. Unless ODIN hangs, you should see a progress bar start soon after. The process takes a few minutes and you told ODIN to reboot once done.... so... when your phone boots up, you are on stock JFD.
> 
> *IF ODIN HANGS ON YOU:*
> - Are you using my files (all 3 of them?)
> - Did you check the MD5 using Hashtab (LINK)?
> - Are you using the cable that came with your phone?
> - Have you tried other USB ports on you PC?


Thank you. Ive had to use this twice already


----------



## ralvarezh

Yeap, didn't work..

Samsung Vibrant t-959

Now I've bricked trying lot of stuff.. lol

I did my own Jig but not worked.. used a 300k resistor..

:erm (1):

miss my android...



Zach said:


> Have you tried checking the re-partition box in odin? To be honest i check it every time i odin back to stock, and have never had a problem. Make sure to always check the hashtags of the stock files you have loaded. And just to clarify you own a Samsung vibrant, correct?


----------



## s15274n

ralvarezh said:


> Yeap, didn't work..
> 
> Samsung Vibrant t-959
> 
> Now I've bricked trying lot of stuff.. lol
> 
> I did my own Jig but not worked.. used a 300k resistor..
> 
> :erm (1):
> 
> miss my android...


I really do not follow how this is possible, over 5000 downloads and never have I had reports like yours. Even AFTER your reports, users willingly tested the files for me (Zach included) and had no issues.

What were you on, or had you flashed? So you have a brick now? Worst case (and not something I typically suggest), call Samsung and blame mini kies? I hate saying that... but you need a phone.


----------



## MiniGunnR

Awesome guide.. saved my day..


----------



## paCIO

Me too! exactly the same thing like ralvarezh's for me just stays at Vibrant screen followed all the details on the instructions.. help pls I miss my phone


----------



## Eldanski

well, what can I say?

You are the GOD of vibrant, you saved me from being the owner of a brick.
Thank you so much! all your guides are so simple and helpful.

but there is one little thing, i did all you said on how to root my device, odin and the whole scenario.
after flashing back to JFD i upgraded my phone to 2.2 via mini-kies, after that i tried to install your 
update.zip file and flesh them with the stock recovery menu. both didn't work.
is it because my stock recovery is 3e version which should be downgraded to 2e?
how is it done? dose the update.zip file should take care for that?

thank you so much for your guides. they are the best.

Thank you again.


----------



## s15274n

paCIO said:


> Me too! exactly the same thing like ralvarezh's for me just stays at Vibrant screen followed all the details on the instructions.. help pls I miss my phone


I am at a loss man. I now have over 6k downloads, and have been doing this since launch... I have NEVER had this popup, and I periodically redownload my files/flash them to test it out. I no longer have a vibrant, so I kinda have my hands tied. Obviously it is still working for others.

What ROM were you on?
Can you list out EVERYTHING... the more detail you can give, the more helpful myself/others may be.

Thanks,


----------



## s15274n

Eldanski said:


> well, what can I say?
> 
> You are the GOD of vibrant, you saved me from being the owner of a brick.
> Thank you so much! all your guides are so simple and helpful.
> 
> but there is one little thing, i did all you said on how to root my device, odin and the whole scenario.
> after flashing back to JFD i upgraded my phone to 2.2 via mini-kies, after that i tried to install your
> update.zip file and flesh them with the stock recovery menu. both didn't work.
> is it because my stock recovery is 3e version which should be downgraded to 2e?
> how is it done? dose the update.zip file should take care for that?
> 
> thank you so much for your guides. they are the best.
> 
> Thank you again.


Hey, appreciate the compliment man!

One thing I will say right off the bat... avoid kies... like the plague. It and bootstraps are about the only thing I have ever read that will brick the Vibrant. You can do everything on this phone you need to, and never have kies involved.

and yes, those files did not work because of the 3e recovery.... you would need to odin to jfd, use the update (I prefer b), and flash the rom... going to froyo or gingerbread is perfectly fine, no need to be on stock froyo for that.

I would odin to jfd, BUT you can search for the modified 3e recovery that will allow flashing. I have a strong preference and decided to not bring 3e into the guides, also helps cut down on confusion.


----------



## Eldanski

Thanks for your quick reply 

I just have few more questions.

as well as I understand after flashing back to JFD and installing the update.zip file that you provide my phone will be rooted but it will be on android 2.1 which means that I won't be able to flash ROMs designed to 2.2...

I remember that at the first time I rooted my phone (with your guides @XDA) you wrote something about using 3e_recovery_installer and SuperOneClick by short fuse. I searched all of your old guides but didn't find anything similar... I assume you deleted it... :-( It worked perfect. for me.

What if I'll use the modified 3e recovery that you mentioned, and after that I will try to flash your update.zip file? will it be safe?

Thanks again


----------



## s15274n

^ that was not me. I hate the modified 3e + superoneclick. Hate.

You can ODIN to JFD, put the option B update.zip and basically any froyo/CM7/MIUI (2.3.5 or otherwise) on your sd
reboot into recovery
reinstall packages... the option B puts you into CWR (you don;t need to dowload rom manager, etc)
then flash the rom
done.

Nothing else needed... no tricks or anything.


----------



## Eldanski

Cool!
I really appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## s15274n

Anytime. Let me know how things go. I was always a big fan of MIUI revamped and Romans CM7 build... just wish it was still supported. He has OMFGB now... never had a chance to try it before my Vibrant died a salt water death.


----------



## Eldanski

Hi,

So I did every thing you said. my phone is back to the good old days.
I used to have team whiskey Bionix 1.3.1 with overstock kernel. I wanted to see what is all the fuss around the CyanogenMod 7. Let's say that i didn't like it. it was super un-stable for some reason. I'll say no more.

when I tried to go back to Bionix 1.3.1, I couldn't since the clockwork recovery was keep blocking me from going back to it. I tried NANdroid which didn't work as well, after few more tries I bricked my phone... and from there on the rest is history.

Now I am back to the same set-up I had before. I guess I am the kind of people that it is better for them to stay with what works. 

Thank you very much. again.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

A simple, but sometimes tedious thing that IS ALWAYS A GOOD IDEA is whenever you are jumping between ROM's is to always Odin back to stock. Ghosts are left behind and sometimes stubborn bits of info from the previous ROM are left behind. A clean slate makes for a happier device!

If you are running an AOSP (CM7, MIUI, or almost any other Gingerbread ROM) your option to revert back to a 2.2 ROM are not going to be available in RomManager due to different OS (some ROM's require a "bootloader" for Gingy). If you have a 2.2 ROM in your device, RomManager will only show 2.2 ROM's for download. Same being said for 2.3

Mini Kies is responsible for more Vibrant bricks than anything else I've heard of. As stated, stay away!

SuperOneClick is a nice little program, but in my eyes, if you know of the correct (in my opinion) process to Root your device (instead of trying the easy route which causes more issues than I could list for you) that would be the method to go by.

This guide that has been posted here is the best method and has been proven time and again to do the trick. If something has/had gone wrong, it's usually an user error. Even I make mistakes.

If a ROM has been downloaded and the sum has been checked and verified, it's still possible to have a bad flash. If that happens to you the best advice is Odin back, redownload the ROM (a pain I know) and attempt it again. In most cases that works.


----------



## Eldanski

Well guys thank you so much for your help!

after restoring all my apps with titanium backup, I tried to update some of my applications and I get this: "Insufficient storage available". Whaaat??:erm (1):

what did I do wrong?
was I suppose to format the SD cards before flashing the ROM? (is it a must?)

thanks in advance.


----------



## s15274n

^ did you go to CM7? That was a common error with it on the Vibrant. Go to the Market and clear the cache/data *you can use titanium backup to do this also*

Reboot and try again, all should be well. You have plenty of internal memory on the Vibrant, no worries.


----------



## Eldanski

yes, I was on CM7. I did odin and all according to your guides.

I clear the cache/data couple of times, but it didn't work.

I had to uninstall and re-install. luckily those apps didn't have some critical info that lost...

could it be avoided by formatting the SD card as you suggested before flashing the new ROM? (Bionix 1.3.1 after CM7)

Thanks!


----------



## s15274n

That just seems to be a common issue with CM7. Typically clearing the market cache fixes this. Or, you could uninstall/reinstall and then use titanium backup to restore the app data only. Everything really has a way of resolving itself.

If you notice issues, I personally do like to move all important files to the PC and then format both internal/external and start fresh with an ODIN to JFD and then a straight flash to a new ROM. It always seems to make the phone feel "freed up" and fly. Maybe overkill, but it helps.


----------



## ralvarezh

I followed your steps one by one, with your files..

din said completed, but phone would enter just in loop just showing vibrant's logo..

now that it's bricked (because of testing too much having no results,tested with other programs, roms, etc and RIP) doesn't do anything, I made the jig, nothing, I've bought the jig, nothing..

the only thing that does is when connect to charge, makes the processor sound very quietly..
in screen there's no light, nothing..

it's totally bricked isn't it?

just in case:
--------------------------------------------------------------
My phone was already with Froyo 2.2
I rooted by editing hex files and worked,
after an kies upgrade it couldn't get rooted anymore:
SGH-Y959-V
Firm: 2.2.1
Kernel: 2.6.32.9
Build: Froyo.vuvkd1
then lost the IMEI when binary copied a mSD to other mSD bigger and inserted it on the phone
then used your files and instructions to go back to stock, and got into infinite reboot
then went mad trying other options and bricked
--------------------------------------------------------------

long story..hehe



S15274n said:


> I had someone with a vibrant download my files and odin, with no issues also... over 5k downloads... really not sure whats wrong man. Sorry, kinda at a loss with no way to test/help.


----------



## s15274n

Ralv,

Again, you are saying things that just sound foreign to me.

1 - KIES kills phones. I've said many times to NOT use it. Perhaps Samsung will replace your phone. Tell them you were trying to update using KIES and your phone will no longer turn on (trust me, they know it is an issue).

2 - What do you mean you rooted by editing the hex files (I don't really need to know, and actually... do not post as I do not want to confuse others reading my guide). But... that is something I have never heard of.

3 - SGH-Y959-V .... I have no idea what device that is. The Samsung Vibrant is SGH-T959

EDIT - Actually, that model number you listed is not even listed on Samsung Mobiles site. I believe you may have the Galaxy S 4G - or at least you put that on your phone... You very well could be in the wrong section. To root it, you would need to ODIN to gingerbread and then ODIN a voodoo kernel to get CWR.

4 - Froyo.vuvkd1 - That is a Samsung Galaxy S 4G build....

You can see why I am confused by your posts I hope. I am sorry, but it sounds like you have done many things off from my guide, perhaps you even have a different phone. I'd strongly encourage telling Samsung KIES killed your phone. I am sorry to hear you are having issues, wish I could help.


----------



## kobesofficial

S15274n said:


> Yeah, rooting is more than just the .apk.
> 
> Yes, I would use Odin, then repeat. The stock recovery could be modified if you didn't want to, but I think it's best to do so.


(noob question alert)Alright, I live in Edmonton Alberta Canada but am using a T-Mobile phone cause my carrier (wind mobile) is the same frequency as t-mobile. Can I still root with your guide?

And after reading through this entire thing, I get that I use Odin to go back to stock 2.1. What should I do if I want to unroot and go back to the "stock" 2.2 that came from KIES/mini kies? Do I use KIES/mini kies? I'm guessing not, since people are saying it bricks their phones... This is pretty much the only thing keeping me from rooting at this point in time... :/


----------



## s15274n

Should be no issue at all, sorry for the delay. I do not have this phone any longer but try and check back when I can.

Yeah, ODIN, root, flash....

when you are done and think you want stock (you will not), you can ODIN to 2.1 or 2.2 stock.... might as well do the 2.2 + root though. Again, I highly doubt you are going to revert back to stock unless sending your phone in.


----------



## shinglers

hello all! i have 3 vibrant.. rooted 2 of them with no problems but the last one keeps getting stuck about 90% threw the first step in the Odin process any ideas? yes im using the same files for the other 2. the only difference is this last one was already updated threw t mobile. it was a insurance replacement


----------



## dallas6672

I also can't get back to stock. Started with a bunch of force closes after I tried the extended mod settings for MIUI. So I tried to reflash the rom and ended up in a boot loop (would load a quick message in recovery the auto reboot). Tried to ODIN back to stock but none of them are work. Ive tried every ODIN-able package that I can find. They either boot loop, never making it past the Galaxy S screen, or they shut down after that. Most like JFD stop at black screen after Galaxy S screen and if you touch the softkeys, they just stay on and KB5 takes me into recovery with errors... 

E:Can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
(Invalid Argument)
E:copy_data_default_apk:Can't mount DATA:

Deleting Data and Cache doesnt help. If I "format internal SD-Card" from recovery I get this...

E:copy_dbdata_media:format SDCARD
Formatting SDCARD...
E:Can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
(I/O error)
E:copy_dbdata_media:Can't mount SDCARD:

Also, phone will not boot with USB plugged in and if I plug in the phone to USB while I'm in recovery, it will shut the phone down.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## knitten2000

Hi, I'm pretty new to this and have been reading your guide. I've had this phone for 1.5 years, and at one point I did root it and installed titanium backup but I never went any farther with flashing any custom roms. Somewhere along the way, the root permissions got lost or something. Titanium would always say it failed to get root access. I updated Superuser to no avail. I found I was on T959UVKA2 and so decided to follow your advice and Odin to JFD.

First step said to backup everything. But of course Titanium would not function without root access. I loaded the proper update.exe that should have rooted the phone (tried both with and without CWR) but every time, it still said I didn't have root access once my phone booted up. So I can't backup without root, and I can't root without flashing back to stock.

I copied all the files from my internal and external sd to folders on my PC, and went ahead and did the Odin back to JFD. Now my phone is "out of the box" fresh, and I can root it. But how do I get back all the apps and data I had on it? I'm beginning to wish I had not started this project at all.


----------



## murad1

I want to root and then unlock my vibrant phone , I have tried what are above instructions but no works! I have been dealing with it for 3 hours ..

What can I next?

Samsung vibrant t959 , 2.1-update1 T959UVJFD KERNEL 2.6.29 BUİLD ECLAİR

You see that I did something that verisons was changed but why it didnt work at all , I hit busybox it says "no root"

thank you and excuse me for angry


----------



## Arcanedeity89

The most put together,comprehensive,understandable guide out there if you dont have a rooted phone after this then you cant read. Another good feauture of this guide is that it doesnt tell you what to do in the language of an android developer it lays out what to do step by step in a cohesive understandable manner as if an introductory course for beginners . I even learned some stuff myself along the way and bc of this guide I have a vibrant on steroids and a better understanding/appreciation/love
the innerworkings of the complex yet simple beast of an os that is android! android/vibrant is thee coolest
Not to mention this writer went above and beyond a typical rooting guide and included a range of other really neat tricks/mods/hacks that make this guide the epitome of vibrant guides I applaud you good sir. You must be a big vibrant/android fan yourself which is cool! Vibrants are the best ! And/or you gotta be a developer yourself. Which is cooler!this guide will help u become the master of your vibrant that will amaze you even more then when it did the day you got it ..be bold be vibrant!


----------



## Arcanedeity89

but i do have one critique which actually im glad you withheld for now.. there is a really awesome central website to download everything android file oriented from roms to tools to everything that even developers can push/create files on but i beleieve its best kept a little secretive as now well kinda... im sure if you look hard enough and have the attitutude "go applications" youll stumble upon it 
* sent from newly rooted vibrant with custom rom and loving it thanks to this guide I have a new passion if anybody wants that secret website for good download links message me


----------



## Vadim1

Hi,

Sorry to bother you.

My Vibrant is on Froyo custom ROM (Trigger v2.8.2) and I am trying to go back to stock Eclair to move to ICS.
I followed all the steps you mentioned but when I try to plug USB into phone, it shows "downloading" on the display while the computer shows "Installing software". However, it ends up saying "Device driver software was not successfully installed".
I installed the drivers from Samsung website but it still does not work.

Do you have an idea as to what may be wrong ?

Thanks,


----------



## s15274n

Vadim1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to bother you.
> 
> My Vibrant is on Froyo custom ROM (Trigger v2.8.2) and I am trying to go back to stock Eclair to move to ICS.
> I followed all the steps you mentioned but when I try to plug USB into phone, it shows "downloading" on the display while the computer shows "Installing software". However, it ends up saying "Device driver software was not successfully installed".
> I installed the drivers from Samsung website but it still does not work.
> 
> Do you have an idea as to what may be wrong ?
> 
> Thanks,


purely a driver error likely, uninstall and reinstall them... plug phone in and see if you can mount it.... if so, try to use ODIN.... if it does not work.. try another usb and remove any other usb items.


----------



## s15274n

Arcanedeity89 said:


> The most put together,comprehensive,understandable guide out there if you dont have a rooted phone after this then you cant read. Another good feauture of this guide is that it doesnt tell you what to do in the language of an android developer it lays out what to do step by step in a cohesive understandable manner as if an introductory course for beginners . I even learned some stuff myself along the way and bc of this guide I have a vibrant on steroids and a better understanding/appreciation/love
> the innerworkings of the complex yet simple beast of an os that is android! android/vibrant is thee coolest
> Not to mention this writer went above and beyond a typical rooting guide and included a range of other really neat tricks/mods/hacks that make this guide the epitome of vibrant guides I applaud you good sir. You must be a big vibrant/android fan yourself which is cool! Vibrants are the best ! And/or you gotta be a developer yourself. Which is cooler!this guide will help u become the master of your vibrant that will amaze you even more then when it did the day you got it ..be bold be vibrant!


Really appreciate that man.


----------



## Br1cK'd

Glad to see you're still doing your thing over here s15274n.

Since Deficient Development made the move entirely last week, I wonder why I didn't fully move over myself months ago. Rootz is a much better place to be, IMHO.


----------



## s15274n

Br1cK said:


> Glad to see you're still doing your thing over here s15274n.
> 
> Since Deficient Development made the move entirely last week, I wonder why I didn't fully move over myself months ago. Rootz is a much better place to be, IMHO.


.

Absolutely agreed man!!


----------



## xriderx66

s15274n said:


> .
> 
> Absolutely agreed man!!


Hey man, I just checked out your blog on your recent post "my final post...?" I'm currently halfway through reading it, but its really interesting.
Bookmarked.
Love to hear others opinions, yours more than just one persons' perspective too thats why i find that i'm interested by what you write.


----------



## s15274n

xriderx66 said:


> Hey man, I just checked out your blog on your recent post "my final post...?" I'm currently halfway through reading it, but its really interesting.
> Bookmarked.
> Love to hear others opinions, yours more than just one persons' perspective too thats why i find that i'm interested by what you write.


Really appreciate that man. I kinda hung up the hat for awhile (new career, moving, life).... will be curious if/when I get rolling on it again. Thanks for that.


----------



## newellj79

When i try to load the tar for heimdal it says .xml not found?


----------



## samsgun357

Edit


----------



## dougfresh

Gunny, that post was a year and a half ago. FacePalm## lolol. Herp


----------



## samsgun357

Do the solo fresh do the solo fresh

This is my rifle, I am the Gun


----------



## dougfresh

Yes! Solo the Vibrator then Solo yourself lol Jenna 5K Platinum Edition


----------



## sugartibbs

Easy there Southbitch, when a brother screws the pooch, we kick m, and then gently help him up...Here we go again, change the avatar and I'll go a provocative Beiber for 24 hrs. Its effecting you...Remember this is a open source help thread, Bozo.

Gunny, put a trash can on his head and bang it with his ego, He'll be "def Leotard"....


----------



## smartnart

HI i am getting a mobile Exclamation mark and a pc symbol


----------

